# Thumper



## kristineB (Apr 9, 2009)

HI all, I'm brand new to the forum, and new to Havanese(and dogs in general). You guys have already been a wealth of information! 

I've attached photos of our newest addition, a little boy named Thumper. He's almost 15 weeks old, and has been at our house since Monday. He's such a adorable and lovable little guy, I just had to share photos!

(ok, I could only attach 1 photo because I can't resize the others right now... I'll add the other two later today)


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Welcome! Thumper is adorable!!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

OMIGOSH he's soo cute!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Welcome Thumper,

Your puppy is the cutest little thing. 
I know you're having lots of fun with him.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Thumper looks like a sweetie pie. I know you are going to enjoy him so very much. Welcome to the group!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Kristine and Thumper! what part of town are you from? lol

Ryan


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh my gosh Kristine, Thumper is the the sweetest! Welcome aboard I look foward to seeing more pic of your new baby!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

:welcome:

Thumper looks adorable. Do we dare ask how he got his name??


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

What a sweetie! Welcome to the forum!

Alexa & Marley


----------



## kristineB (Apr 9, 2009)

right now we're in Indiana, but planning on moving to Tennessee in late May for job reasons. 

We named him Thumper for 2 reasons really, first, he runs around on our wood floors like a little rabbit, with his rear legs together (when he gets really excited) and 2, when we first put his collar on, he was scratching at it with his hind leg, again, just like a bunny.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome! Thumper is adorable.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Thumper is a cutie! Looks like he's silvering out.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

:welcome: Thumper is a cutie pie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to you and Thumper! Looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Thumper is adorable! I can't wait to see the other pictures!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum, Thumper is a doll!!! I look forward to more picture. 
A warning though, Havanese are like potato chips, you can't have just one.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

What a darlin' face!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a little cutie! 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thumper is adorable. I look forward to watching him grow up. Enjoy every moment of this puppy stage because before you turn around, it's over.


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*WELCOME! Thumper is ADORABLE. I called my son Thumper when I was pregnate with him for obvious reasons. ound: What part of Tennessee are you moving to?*


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Welcome to our forum family!
Carole


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Welcome Kristine and Thumper, the adorable pupster!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!! Thumper is a cutie pie - and I LOVE THE NAME!!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Kristine! Thumper is so adorable!!!! You will soon find out we are picture crazy here.
Gina


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome fellow Hoosier! Thumper is adorable and I love the name! We called my son Thumper when I was pregnant but decided to change it to Alex once he was born! LOL What part of the state are you from?


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

WELCOME!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumper is a cutie patootie for sure! Welcome to the forum, Kristine.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well you are not alone thinking these guys are like bunnies ..
I call them my little bunny all the time ..
Welcome and thumper is a heart stopper just too cute .. Enjoy !!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome Kristen:wave: and the cute pupster "Thumper"! He is super duper sweet!:kiss:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

*Welcome*

Hi Kristine,
Thumper is a doll! I am rather new to the forum myself but I know you will enjoy it. It's a funny thing how each Hav in this forum gets me thinking that they are the cutest Hav I have ever seen! We sure do have a bunch of gorgeous furbabies.:biggrin1:


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

BTW, I am looking forward to more pictures of Thumper.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome, Kristen and Thumper!! He's adorable!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

:welcome: to the forum Kristine! Thumper is too cute!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome Kristine! Thumper is a cutie. We require more photos!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*welcome home thumper*

Hopping bunnies. LOL

That is why I think mine get chased by bigger dogs, they look more like rabbits. Or tiny sheep!

But much much cuter!

Thumper welcome home!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum Kristine and Thumper!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum!! Thumper is SO cute he doesn't look real, but rather like a toy! Looking forward to more pix when you have a chance. Congratulations!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

welcome Thumper and family!
Hope you're all having lots of fun!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Any more pictures of Thumper to share? :biggrin1:

We have a "Thumperlove" member here. Her name is Kara. I'm sure she'll love your puppy too.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi
Wellcome to the Forum!
Love to see more of you and your sweet little love bee for a puppie!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww....Thumper is sooo cute. Welcome and congratulations.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)




----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome! Thumper is adorable!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Clearly we need new Thumper pics! What a doll.


----------

